# Brisket dinner



## pacanis (Oct 20, 2008)

So in a nutshell.
The meat labeled "brisket" went on at 11:30. I was playing all day trying to shoot for a cooker temp of 225. When I finally got it down there, from around 240 it kept dropping, along with the meat temp, which was forever around 150-160. Six hours later I saw that my full charcoal ring only had about 20% of the charcoal left, which was put on minion style. I stirred it around and the temp started climbing above 218 again, so I went ahead and put some more charcoal on..... 240 was hit, the meat came back up to 160..... twenty minutes later the temp started to fall again  Enter Mr Ducane 

The meat was transferred over on indirect. Immediately it started getting some nice color, other than the gray look it had before. Within an hour an internal temp of 192 was hit, so I pulled it off, wrapped it in foil, stuck a digital in it, and wrapped a towel around it. The temp never continued to rise  30 minutes later it was down to 185, so I decided it was time to eat.

The meat wasn't juicy, but it wasn't dry either. It did have a great flavor, but I certainly don't think it was worth all this bother. I am of the belief the same meat could have been had cooking indirect on my four burner Ducane 

From all said, I guess this was not a "true" brisket, maybe the point, maybe the flat. it was like a big 1" thick steak and the butcher I got my beef from had it labeled brisket. It did not have a fat cap, but had decent marbeling running throughout.
I also think the lump charcoal I was using, while rated high at Amazon, was a big part of my problem. From all I've read, a full ring is supposed to last a lot longer than what it did.

But! Dinner was good and this was the best crusty bread I've made so far!
We'll have to see how this brisket reheats. It just may find its way into chili.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 20, 2008)

I think that bread looks all by itself worth the trouble!!!!! 

Chili would be great I think.... or throw it in a crock-pot... thats what we did with our first screw-up.


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 20, 2008)

looks pretty good for a first attempt ..
those small briskets can be very hard to cook .. 
i layer bacon on them when i make them to make up for
the lack of fat cap .. but at least you got to eat it ..
my first one was more like beef jerky than anything else ..


----------



## pacanis (Oct 20, 2008)

The meat wasn't really a screw up, Suzi, but the method sure was.  I'll admit though, I am not used to eating beef well done.

I took Joe V's advice on the NYT recipe and used 1/8c LESS water. Big improvement in the dough characteristic.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Q. It was certainly edible.
I'm looking forward to a beef sandwich later this morning.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice Pink Ring!

I've attempted brisket ONCE in my smoking career.  I've been wanting to do another one, but the 12 - 18 cook time has me stymied.

Whenever I do smoke meat, I only use charcoal to get the fire going.  After that, I'm a straight log-burner.  I normally use a mix of pecan and oak.  The only drawback is that I have to check the fire about once an hour.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry, Fred, insert foot in mouth.... 
I didn't mean to say you screwed up..... 

I'll be shutting up now.....


----------



## pacanis (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh I definitely screwed up something. Smoking shouldn't be so hard.
It just wasn't the meat  Nothing my trusty Ducane couldn't fix. And I read a lot of folks starting on the Q, but having to finish in the oven, so I'm not alone anyway.
So let's just say I won't be entering any BBQ cooking competitions soon, or at all


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2008)

You might consider doing the majority of cooking in your oven and using the charcoal just to smoke it for a couple of hours.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 20, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Oh I definitely screwed up something. Smoking shouldn't be so hard.
> It just wasn't the meat  Nothing my trusty Ducane couldn't fix. And I read a lot of folks starting on the Q, but having to finish in the oven, so I'm not alone anyway.
> So let's just say I won't be entering any BBQ cooking competitions soon, or at all


 
Don't sell yourself short Fred...For your first attempt at BBQ on a charcoal fired cooker you probably chose the most cantankerous, and challenging cut of meat (to do well) that there is. Every brisket I have ever done was an adventure!! My suggestion would be start with Chicken...legs quarters, split broilers, or spatchcock (butterflied) whole birds...all good eats and not much time on the fire. Then maybe some of your "neighborhood famous" boneless "ribs"...or loin back ribs, or thick cut pork steaks/ chops etc....next move to pork butts, spare ribs, etc. After a few hundred pounds of these you and your new cooker will become one. You will know it well...What it will do...What it doesn't like to do and how to make it do what you want it to do...Remember this...The best BBQ is not cooked in some famous competition, or in some fancy restaurant, but rather in somebody's back yard...with practice it can be your back yard!!
Well....Except for my back yard!!!

Have Fun and Enjoy!!!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 20, 2008)

Few hundred lbs.... _your_ backyard 
Thanks, UB


----------



## TomW (Oct 20, 2008)

*Good eats*



pacanis said:


> ... But! Dinner was good and this was the best crusty bread I've made so far! ...


That does look good!

The only improvement I can suggest is to plate *two* servings of brisket and skip the heart-healthy stuff... 

Tom


----------



## TomW (Oct 20, 2008)

*Hey Grandpa, what's for supper?*



Uncle Bob said:


> ... My suggestion would be start with ... spatchcock (buttflied) ...


Buttflied spatchcock.  Uhh, yum.







Tom


----------



## pacanis (Oct 20, 2008)

TomW said:


> That does look good!
> 
> The only improvement I can suggest is to plate *two* servings of brisket and skip the heart-healthy stuff...
> 
> Tom


 
lol, good point, Tom.
Usually I _do_ need a separate dish for the veggies.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 21, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> The best BBQ is not cooked in some famous competition, or in some fancy restaurant, but rather in somebody's back yard...



Amen Brother!  Gimme a beer, some BBQ, some tater salad and coleslaw, and possibly some baked beans, and it's on!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 21, 2008)

I defintely need to make beans next time.
I'll have to hunt up a good recipe for cooking them in the smoker. I've seen them in pics and I think pinto beans are used. I've only made beans from scratch using navy beans.


----------



## Some Like it Hot (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi!!!!

This caught my eye because brisket is what I fixed for dinner last night.  I can pretty much bet that my brisket was not near as good as yours. (I had to do mine in the oven.)  Looks great pacanis!!!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 21, 2008)

Some Like it Hot said:


> Hi!!!!
> 
> This caught my eye because brisket is what I fixed for dinner last night. I can pretty much bet that my brisket was not near as good as yours. (I had to do mine in the oven.) Looks great pacanis!!!


 
Hey, thank you 
Sorry I didn't say something earlier (obviously I've been on all day), but this wasn't showing up under new posts 

I've never heard of brisket in the oven, anything special to do it that way?


----------

